# Custom Heat Transfer Vendors



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

I am having the hardest time finding a quality custom (plastisol) heat transfer vendor that offers low minimums and quick turn around. I thought I had found "the one" but am still waiting on my order I submitted 3 weeks ago to be filled and getting the run around every time I call. 

I am very new to this business (about 6 weeks in) so I don't need 50 transfers at one time. Maybe 10 (15 at the most) and I also don't want to pay an arm, leg and my firstborn or have to wait for weeks to get feedback or products from my vendor. 

Any suggestions? I've already checked Transfer Express & ProWorld. I'd really prefer a smaller company so that I can build a personal relationship. Maybe I'm asking for too much.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

At the start of this forum section there is a "sticky" with a large list of transfer vendors......

As far as small firms, while they are nice folks, they usually have slow service......F&M, Versatranz, Dowling, Transfer Express are big and can typically ship the next day.....


----------



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Royster, I am perusing that list now. Thank you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Vik, let us know your progress. I'd like to know how much you pay for low minimums, and next day or whatever time frame you pick.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

vikvarwoo said:


> I am having the hardest time finding a quality custom (plastisol) heat transfer vendor that offers low minimums and quick turn around. I thought I had found "the one" but am still waiting on my order I submitted 3 weeks ago to be filled and getting the run around every time I call.
> 
> I am very new to this business (about 6 weeks in) so I don't need 50 transfers at one time. Maybe 10 (15 at the most) and I also don't want to pay an arm, leg and my firstborn or have to wait for weeks to get feedback or products from my vendor.
> 
> Any suggestions? I've already checked Transfer Express & ProWorld. I'd really prefer a smaller company so that I can build a personal relationship. Maybe I'm asking for too much.


 
I have been using F and M Expressions 15 cent 1 color transfers with great sucess. $20.00 set up and 15 cents per print so for 2 dozen prints its still only about a $1.00 a print. Good Luck on your search


----------



## vikvarwoo (Jan 22, 2013)

selanac said:


> Vik, let us know your progress. I'd like to know how much you pay for low minimums, and next day or whatever time frame you pick.


Will do! I've been in touch with Artbrands and Howard Graphic Design and am waiting on samples from them.


----------



## SDees (Mar 16, 2012)

Don2276 said:


> I have been using F and M Expressions 15 cent 1 color transfers with great sucess. $20.00 set up and 15 cents per print so for 2 dozen prints its still only about a $1.00 a print. Good Luck on your search


Yeah I don't see anybody really beating those prices. Great resource, thank you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

vikvarwoo said:


> ...am still waiting on my order I submitted 3 weeks ago to be filled and getting the run around every time I call.


Hmmm, that sounds familiar. 



vikvarwoo said:


> I'd really prefer a smaller company so that I can build a personal relationship. Maybe I'm asking for too much.


My advice, forget about a personal relationship and look for reliability. You will quickly realize the latter is far more important. For example, when I was using F&M they were undoubtedly the least personal of any of the transfer companies but my transfers always arrived on time and correct.



vikvarwoo said:


> Will do! I've been in touch with Artbrands and Howard Graphic Design and am waiting on samples from them.


If you mean Howard Sportswear, they are a solid company. When I need something right the first time (no time for re-do's), that's where I go.


----------



## gasports (May 14, 2010)

wormil said:


> Hmmm, that sounds familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my experience, Howard Sportswear can't get it right....they did a re do on a job for me and it turned out well, but the other jobs I've tried to send to them, there have been complications...i.e, the ink color we chose wasn't going to work (pigment too thin) and they didn't realize it until I was ready to approve the order ..they wanted to turn my 1 color job into a 2 color job but by then, had already priced it to my customer..then they wanted to charge me a cancellation fee....


----------



## sonic306090 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dude! cancell that order, 3 weeks is crazy. I'm currently doing a little vendor research & right now
Silver Mountain sent samples in my hands the very next day. I'm still comparing prices but silver mountains prices don't look that bad,They say I can place an order Monday will be in my hands by Thursday (the same week) check em out


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

gasports said:


> In my experience, Howard Sportswear can't get it right...


Really sorry to hear that. I haven't used them in awhile but they were always reliable for me. Honestly, every company I've ever used has made mistakes except for F&M. The only reason I stopped using them was because they never responded to emails or calls; it was a blind faith arrangement where I would send orders and they would show up on time, correct. But the longer it went on the more nervous I got then one day I had a question and they never responded to my emails or voice messages so I went elsewhere. They since have contacted me and asked me to give them another chance but I'm sending my stuff to a local contract printer now. I suspect my experience with F&M may have been specific to my representative, no idea if she still works there or not.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

FM Expression has online ordering and have been 100% perfect for me.....


----------



## gasports (May 14, 2010)

wormil said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I haven't used them in awhile but they were always reliable for me. Honestly, every company I've ever used has made mistakes except for F&M. The only reason I stopped using them was because they never responded to emails or calls; it was a blind faith arrangement where I would send orders and they would show up on time, correct. But the longer it went on the more nervous I got then one day I had a question and they never responded to my emails or voice messages so I went elsewhere. They since have contacted me and asked me to give them another chance but I'm sending my stuff to a local contract printer now. I suspect my experience with F&M may have been specific to my representative, no idea if she still works there or not.


 Yeah actually I hate that..I like their inks (color and quality)..I like their turnaround time..their prices are reasonable...their choice of paper sizes is great...
I don't think their Sales dept is up to it and I think that is where the problem is.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

gasports said:


> Yeah actually I hate that..I like their inks (color and quality)..I like their turnaround time..their prices are reasonable...their choice of paper sizes is great...
> I don't think their Sales dept is up to it and I think that is where the problem is.


Customer service has a cost.....That cost is built into the cost of a product.....Hard to offer low prices without sacrificing something on the customer service end of things....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

royster13 said:


> Customer service has a cost.....That cost is built into the cost of a product.....Hard to offer low prices without sacrificing something on the customer service end of things....


It's pretty tough to deal in blind faith though... not knowing if they received your file, if there was a problem, not being able to ask questions about their capabilities, not knowing if it was shipped, etc. Even an automated reply saying they received your order would be something.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

wormil said:


> It's pretty tough to deal in blind faith though... not knowing if they received your file, if there was a problem, not being able to ask questions about their capabilities, not knowing if it was shipped, etc. Even an automated reply saying they received your order would be something.


I just checked my past orders and see that I got email acknowledgements.....Also, you can look at the order status online....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

royster13 said:


> I just checked my past orders and see that I got email acknowledgements.....Also, you can look at the order status online....


That must be something they added in the last couple years.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

We all have our favorites. Mine are:


Transfer Express (Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express)
Seay Graphics (Seay Graphics Home) and
Semo Imprints (SEMO Imprints - Home)
These three are all quick, have very good to excellent customer service and provide good designs.

Joe


----------



## coleen1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I've had great success with Versatrans. Love the fact that you can gang anything you want on a 13X19 sheet. Their on line process is wonderful.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I use Versatranz 90% of the time. Have been mostly happy. They also sell Thermoflex so that helps. The 13 x 19 is great, I fill the dead space with my logos. I started out with Transfer Express but their custom stuff is way higher than Versatranz. I do beleive after reading this that I will Have to look into F&M though.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Jason's_Place said:


> I use Versatranz 90% of the time. Have been mostly happy. They also sell Thermoflex so that helps. The 13 x 19 is great, I fill the dead space with my logos. I started out with Transfer Express but their custom stuff is way higher than Versatranz. I do beleive after reading this that I will Have to look into F&M though.


I don't think you will be disappointed with F&M. My only beef is that you can't gang on the .20 special. I understand it's marketing.


----------



## Bre (Jan 13, 2014)

vikvarwoo said:


> Royster, I am perusing that list now. Thank you.


Hi, I have an ePhoto New 15″ x 15″ Digital T-Shirt Heat Transfer Press Sublimation Heat Press Machine 1515BLUE and I need plastisol heating transfers to start my clothing line preferably sheets only please contact me asap. Thank you


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

Stahls is fantastic you can order from them directly or transfer express, run by the same company, they also run Hotronix (heat presses) and do ALL of Victoria's Secret transfers. 

I do a TON of little league/ sports names and numbers and they have NEVER misspelled a name! (some of those kids got funky names man!)

Artbrands is great too, as far as color they may be the best but I've never purchased custom transfers from them. watch out for the HL type transfers from them, they are finicky!


----------



## n8grafix (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm new to the game, but have successfully printed a few hundred shirts using seay graphics. Super fast turnaround, low prices, great quality without any issue. I just ordered a single color shipment from F&M Expressions using their 15 cent one color offer, so I'm excited to see what comes of that.

Nathan


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

n8grafix said:


> I'm new to the game, but have successfully printed a few hundred shirts using seay graphics. Super fast turnaround, low prices, great quality without any issue. I just ordered a single color shipment from F&M Expressions using their 15 cent one color offer, so I'm excited to see what comes of that.
> 
> Nathan


I don't think you'll be disappointed.

CalhTech>


----------



## maqnuz (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the Forum. I tried looking for the sticky with the info on the verdors for Plastisol Tranfer. Is their a way that you can guide me please. Thank You.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

maqnuz said:


> Hi, I'm new to the Forum. I tried looking for the sticky with the info on the verdors for Plastisol Tranfer. Is their a way that you can guide me please. Thank You.


Here is Wormil's list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

maqnuz said:


> Hi, I'm new to the Forum. I tried looking for the sticky with the info on the verdors for Plastisol Tranfer. Is their a way that you can guide me please. Thank You.


Since searching will only get you "out of date" lists, a quick glance at the Preferred Vendors, the following are custom transfer vendors that I recognize.
- Transfer Express 
- Versatrans
- Howard Sportswear Graphics
- Dowling Graphics
- Semo Imprints

a couple that I know of that are not on the list. Mountain Graphics, Seay Graphics are a couple. I have used Seay before, and they were fine. I have also used Versatrans, Semo and they were fine to. Good luck.

Hope this helps.
CalhTech>


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

calhtech said:


> Since searching will only get you "out of date" lists


My list was last updated Nov 7th. I make changes as they are passed on and several times a year I check the smaller companies to see if they are still in business. If their website is down and/or they don't answer their phone, I remove them.



calhtech said:


> a couple that I know of that are not on the list. Mountain Graphics, Seay Graphics are a couple.
> CalhTech>


Both are on my list, if by Mountain, you mean Silver Mountain.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

wormil said:


> My list was last updated Nov 7th. I make changes as they are passed on and several times a year I check the smaller companies to see if they are still in business. If their website is down and/or they don't answer their phone, I remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are on my list, if by Mountain, you mean Silver Mountain.


Thanks so much for you work on this. !
CalhTech>


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You are welcome. I originally started the list for my own purpose but realized it might be helpful to others so I've kept it updated.


----------

